# Curtis CAN Bus data to Arduino/Raspberry Pi



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2020)

Dear people,
I want to connect a raspberry pi interfaced with mcp2515 to the CAN bus of curtis 1232 . All I want to do is read parameter values from curtis via raspberry pi/Arduino. 
I now have established communication between raspberry pi and arduino through CAN bus with python can in the RPi side and mcp_2515 seedstudio C library on arduino side. I just want to replace that arduino to curtis .
Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2020)

Getting Curtis data into computer


Hello again! I've been trying a lot with slcand, ip, ifconfig and such on my computer with the motor running slowly and the CANbus seemingly correctly connected. Whatever I try, nothing comes out. There are those CAN speeds (-s1 (20kbps) to -s6 (500kbps)), whether or not it is can or vcan, and...




www.diyelectriccar.com




This might be helpful for this most, for those want to get curtis data in arduino using CAN


----------

